# My shop vac/dust collection combo



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Here it is, plastic 55 gal drum, shop vac, Thien baffle. 

The floor space required is a little more than the base on the original 6 gal shop vac. The drum is light enough to carry to my shavings pile.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

After two nights of milling rough cut spalted white oak, filled it to the bottom of the baffle, around 45 gal.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

very, very nice set up - how did you seal the shop vac to the plywood?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

wfs said:


> very, very nice set up - how did you seal the shop vac to the plywood?


Thanks.
I used 5/16" thick, self stick rubber foam weather seal. The shop vac just sits on it.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats brilliant! Been playing with a design of my own but that's bad a$#. Does your filter stay pretty clean?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The filter gets some dust, but not nearly as bad as using the shop vac canister.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow Brink that's pretty cool! Don't know if I could get used to just one drum instead of two trailing around to different machines. :laughing:

That's a great combination of ideas though.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

One hell of an idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very ingenuitive. That looks like it works very well!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is really slick! Thanks for sharing that great idea.

Fabian


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

as posted....brilliant!!!!


----------

